# Just got back from Boca Grande



## marc (May 21, 2004)

The fish are thick. Check out Bennett's report and pics from our trip....

http://www.tarponsnook.com/Page 8.htm


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool! Sent you a pm


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

*What????*

I can't believe you went over there snagging those poor defenseless tarpon trapped in that pass.

Just kidding-looks like a great trip. Good for you. Got any more details on the trip?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

No snagging. Captain Mark Bennett does not fish the pass. The plan was to go make bait and then fish the bay, but Bennett had hooked 4 the day before on arties. We skipped making bait and went strait to the fish. It worked. All fish were hooked on Baitbusters up in the bay. Two of the three that we caught were sight casted. The rest were hooked up blind casting into a massive school of Tarpon. My wife caught one that slammed her baitbuster 10 ft from the boat.

check it out...


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Congrats Marc. Looks like a great trip.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

DOA Baitbuster? Dang, I had some with me yesterday and we had an 80-pound tarpon cruising along with us on the bottom, while we were drift-fishing. Six feet of water. Can't believe he didn't see the boat for 10 seconds. Finally spooked. We did catch three ling that were following stingrays in 4 feet of water, no keepers, but we were using 12 pound line and those babies took off for good runs. Going back there in a few days.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> DOA Baitbuster?


yes sir


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip. I wanted to get back to FL this year but work 
has gotten in the way.

Hope you have a great season here this year.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> DOA Baitbuster? Dang, I had some with me yesterday and we had an 80-pound tarpon cruising along with us on the bottom, while we were drift-fishing. Six feet of water. Can't believe he didn't see the boat for 10 seconds. Finally spooked. We did catch three ling that were following stingrays in 4 feet of water, no keepers, but we were using 12 pound line and those babies took off for good runs. Going back there in a few days.


That sounds like Florida grass flats fishing. Where were you fishing?


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I have fished with Mark & Jenni many times. This is from the late 90's, with a couple of skinnier Mark's, with my munched on tarpon and the hammerhead that snacked on it, just off the beachfront, just north of the Boca Grande Pass.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Cool pics! Looks like he still has the same boat and beard

Enjoy another short clip from last week...


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool pics


----------

